# Preconceptual OB consultations



## yt (Oct 3, 2008)

I need some advice on how to code preconceptual consultations for conditions the patient has (congenital heart disease, lupus, etc). I am using V26.49 (Other procreative management, counseling and advice) as primary and the conditions as secondary. We have a local carrier that is denying these claims. Has anybody had similar experiences with this situation and know a better way to code these?


----------



## cedwards (Oct 11, 2008)

What CPT code are you billing?  I would bill the counseling codes (I don't have my CPT book with me right now and I don't remember the codes) not an E/M (99201-99215).  I agree with the ICD-9 coding.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2008)

*Who are you coding for?*

Also, are you coding for the OB/GYN or are you coding for the patient's primary physician?  Has another physician requested a consultation from you regarding the patient's condition?  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## yt (Oct 13, 2008)

I am coding for OB-GYN. These are physician requested consultations.


----------

